# Chewing overnight



## Jayden (May 29, 2013)

My dog Heidi is almost a year old and she sleeps inside due to an accident while she was a pup. Recently she finds things in the middle of the night and chews them to bits like shoes etc. Also occasionally during the morning she will find others things she is not meant to chew which is starting to cost a lot of money to replace. How can I stop her from chewing things because we never catch her in the act, only when it's too late


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It sounds like she's not ready to be left unattended. I would either put her back in a crate or confine her to one room, like your bedroom so she doesn't have the chance to get into mischief.

I would do it right away too, the longer it goes on the harder the habit will be to break


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Back to basics...crate. Is she crate trained?

My boy has nothing in his crate except a mat. No toys. When he was a pup the mat was gone because he would rip it to shreds. At 6 months he was left out of his crate at night. At 3 he's still crated when we are not home. I did leave him out of the crate for the first time a couple of weeks ago when I went to the grocery store. The little bugger was in the same spot waiting for me that he was when I left.

I think keeping them busy during the day and them getting plenty of exercise is also good for unwanted behavior like chewing. 

Good luck.


----------



## ten3zro (Jul 13, 2013)

This pup is too young to be loose at night. He should be in a crate and you should make the crate a positive experience for him (always praise and food reward for going in).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

crate your dog when you or your husband can't watch her. crate her
overnight. take her out a couple of times overnight (if needed).


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 2, 2013)

How old is she? Crating her is the best choice to confine her safely. Chewing could be teething, bored or something so find it out. Sometimes it is best to give her something to chew to satisfy this habit especially when teething, there are tasty chew treats to choose from.


----------



## Jayden (May 29, 2013)

Yes she has just turned 1 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sani2001 (Aug 18, 2013)

dears 
i have question i have dog tow months his years where up and yesterday on the right year got down and today the other from what i read here its teething issue is that right ?? i brought and i Vitamins and i give him because some friend told me maybe he needs calcium can u please answer me thank youy


----------

